# Replacing a Gicar Controller on a dual boiler machine



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

How hard / difficult is to replace a like-for-like Gicar controller on a Dual Boiler machine (Profitec 700)? Is this the sort of job that can be confidently done by anyone or it is advisable/recommended that this job is done by a qualified technician? Basically trying to avoid a drive to Bella Barista to have the controller of my machine replaced as it seems not to be detecting the fact that the water level goes low in the tank.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

Are you sure it's the controller? Water level probes rely on a good earthing point to chassis check that first


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Motherpucker said:


> Are you sure it's the controller? Water level probes rely on a good earthing point to chassis check that first


Just to be clear here, this is not the boiler level probe/sensor. This is the water tank level sensor, which relies on a magnetic float widget which opens/closes the reed circuit.

More info here:

Profitec 700 water level issue

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=30768


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cannot imagine it being difficult. Take photos before you start. Take a lead off the redundant one and put into the new one (obviously in the right place!). When all are swopped over unscrew the unit and screw on the new one.

I may well be talking garbage but it is what I would probably do unless one of our learned friends says not!


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> Just to be clear here, this is not the boiler level probe/sensor. This is the water tank level sensor, which relies on a magnetic float widget which opens/closes the reed circuit.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> ...


Apologies OK. As someone else has also mentioned just take photos,then one for one wiring swop.shouldnt be hard


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The easiest thing to do is test the reed switch.

You can do this by shorting the contacts of the switch across essentially turning the switch on. If this activates the pump to fill the tank then you know it is a fault with the switch and it is a much cheaper and easier fix than the Gicar box.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

Are gicar's not very expensive >£100 so you would want a 'sale or return option' and to have exhausted other possible causes.

Can you easily open a gicar and determine if the power supply components are failing and replace caps ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is a warranty issue so cost does not feature


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dylan said:


> The easiest thing to do is test the reed switch.
> 
> You can do this by shorting the contacts of the switch across essentially turning the switch on. If this activates the pump to fill the tank then you know it is a fault with the switch and it is a much cheaper and easier fix than the Gicar box.


The reed switch responds as expected by turning the machine on/off when the magnet is in/out range. This is the "Low water level" in the tank to prevent pump running dry. The issue here is when the pump is on, the pump doesn't stop, but the PID keeps resetting itself.

I've been in contact with Profitec/Bella Barista (They've been brilliant), and sent pictures and videos as per their requirement, so that's what they think it is wrong. Machine is still under warranty.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If the machine activates when the water is low but doesn't stop filling this would indicate the water level probe.

But BB would know this so if they have come to a different conclusion from your description and photos then i would certainly trust their judgement.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all, a quick update: Profitec via Bella Barista very kindly sent me a new Gicar controller for the Pro 700. I've just replaced it and now the machine works again as intended. Happy days.


----------

